# MIA/PHO trade



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

would you do it?

Miami trades Eddie Jones
Phoenix trades Tom Gugliotta

Miami gets an expiring contract which it needs because we're still rebuilding.

Phoenix get an excellent swingman with great defensive skills and a terrific 3-point shot.

Phoenix lineup

Amare
Marion
Hardaway
Jones
Marbury

would you do it?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Hardaway, Jones, and Johnson at the 2 guard is a bit excessive.

I like Jones, but no. And that starting line-up you listed would get utterly abolished by big teams. Talent-wise, heck yeah. But we just don't need a high-calibre two guard right now.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

you can always have hardaway come off the bench... and start Jake. that will give u a luxury of a deep bench that you did not have before.

the addition of Jones only makes your lineup much stronger, and you'll have a defensive stopper to guard ppl like Kobe Tmac and co.

this would put you well into the playoffs i think... just to keep the heads up against the rockets and possibly the blazers.

Jake
Amare
Marion
Jones / Hardaway
Marbury


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't think the Suns would take on a contract like that, especially for an expiring contract of their own, unless it was a player that would make a huge difference for them. While Jones would help, I don't think he'd be someone to push them any higher than they are now.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

What about Googs for Nazr Mohammed and Alan Henderson? They get two big men with short contracts and the Hawks get what they want?


----------

